# Silver King chainguard



## Classicriders (Feb 26, 2022)

DOND.
Hard to find guard that is super straight.  Was originally chrome, appears to have been bead blasted at some point.


----------



## JKT (Feb 26, 2022)

I'll give you $25.00


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 26, 2022)

No deal


----------

